# some of my CRS



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

These are some of my second and third gen babies


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry about the rotation. Next time I post I will do better lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good Perry, you're in this hobby for less than a year and you have F3 already, much better than I did ;-)


----------

